

What Would an iPod Cost to Produce in the USA? - babyshake
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/haque/2009/07/a_fair_labor_ipod_what_would_i.html

======
dan_the_welder
Just reading the comments over there fills me with despair.

The global economy is broken by design. It cares nothing for individuals or
nations.

Take a big long look at it and tell me a nation that stocks shelves is
healthy.

------
onreact-com
This is not a big price difference. I buy fair trade and organic where I can
and prices are sometimes even below those of the exploitative and contaminated
products.

In other cases the clean ones cost twice as much or more as the evil ones. So
this case is not bad at all.

It's like buying your car where you know it's stolen for 20% less, would you
do it?

